# Would this led light work?



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

I really loved the led light mounted on the chute of the cub cadets and you can actually buy them for $90 from cub. Would I be able to retro fit this on my Honda? I just bought the hss928awd and would really like to put it on. Would my battery/alternator charging system be able to support the extra draw? The specs are in link, says it's for cubs with 3a/5a 20w alternators. Thanks


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

http://www.cubcadet.com/equipment/product_10051_14101_1933055_1371879_-1__1371879


----------



## canadagoose (Dec 5, 2014)

I love love love my light bar. That thing sure throws A LOT of light. Another awesome innovation brought to you by Cub Cadet !!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

canadagoose said:


> I love love love my light bar. That thing sure throws A LOT of light. Another awesome innovation brought to you by Cub Cadet !!



Ah, you mean MTD right ??

I guess it's a 20 watt light but in the different documents I pulled up I can't get a spec on it :wacko:

In the specs for the Honda it shows a 6 watt work light: Work Light LED - 12V-6W 
You could run the light bar on the system but there is a small chance you'd need to charge up the battery occasionally if you always ran it with the light bar ON.

.


----------



## canadagoose (Dec 5, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Ah, you mean MTD right ??
> 
> I guess it's a 20 watt light but in the different documents I pulled up I can't get a spec on it :wacko:
> 
> .


Nope. I mean Cub Cadet. Proudly built in America.
From the Cub Cadet website:

"That's why we're proud to say that Cub Cadet has been Built in America since 1961. And now we are building our products and building up local work forces and communities in four states: Ohio, Kentucky, Tennessee and Mississippi. All of our products are designed, engineered and built using the highest quality components sourced locally and globally. Based in Valley City, Ohio, the Cub Cadet brand is sold worldwide and represents American Ingenuity at its Best"

Over the years MTD has acquired many companies too numerous to mention. Oh what the heck , here they are :

MTD's brands
Bolens
Columbia
Cub Cadet
Cub Cadet Commercial
Cub Cadet Yanmar (joint with Yanmar)
Farm King
GardenWay
Gold Series
Gutbrod
Gutbrod-Kehrer
Huskee
Lawnflite
Mastercut
Mow Master
Mow Master Mastercut
MTD
MTD Black Edition
MTD Silver Edition
MTD Gold
MTD Mowmaster
MTD Platinum Pro
MTD Platinum SD
MTD Pro
MTD Super
MTD Taral
MTD Tradesman
MTD Turbomax
MTD 2000 Elite
Novotrac
Ranch King
Rasentrac
Remington
Troy-Bilt
Ventzki
Ventzki MTD
White Outdoor
Wolf Garten
Yard Machines
Yard-Man
Yard-Man Elite
Yard-Man Select
YardWorks

In 1981 the Cub Cadet product line was acquired from International Harvester.

This does not mean that everything manufactured under the MTD umbrella is of the same quality. 

Cub Cadet has continued to be a leader in innovation even long after the MTD acquisition
Achievements
Cub Cadet engineers have introduced a variety of new technologies to the market including:

1st hydrostatic-drive garden tractor - 1966
Four-wheel steer zero-turn riders with steering wheel technology (first and only in the world) - 1990
Four-wheel steer or Synchro-Steer™ technology debuts as an industry first – 2007
Cub Cadet zero-turn riding mowers offer industry's tightest turning radius – 2009
Most advanced zero-turn riding mower with lap bar technology – 2010

Just to make the point again , Cub Cadet HD models are not of the same caliber as say Yardman models although both companies now fall under the MTD umbrella. MTD simply offers a wide range of products with a wide range of price points . You can probably tell by now I am sooooo tired :banghead: of Cub Cadet simply being referred to as MTD all the time. There is a definite distinction between brands.

Ok the rant is now done:icon-woo:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

in 1981 the cub cadet line was acquired by mtd. there reputation was then slowly eaten away by mtd with cheap built quality, bad longevity, and by lying to consumers with the "made in usa" claim, what they dont tell you is from foreign parts(engine)


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Ah, you mean MTD right ??
> 
> I guess it's a 20 watt light but in the different documents I pulled up I can't get a spec on it :wacko:
> 
> ...


Hmmm so you think ill be ok if I wire it into the head light with a toggle switch and only use at night? Good idea to put a battery tender on it also?


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

43128 said:


> and by lying to consumers with the "made in usa" claim, what they dont tell you is from foreign parts(engine)


What blower has an American made engine on it? I don't think ANY are made.


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

canadagoose said:


> Nope. I mean Cub Cadet. Proudly built in America.
> From the Cub Cadet website:
> 
> "That's why we're proud to say that Cub Cadet has been Built in America since 1961. And now we are building our products and building up local work forces and communities in four states: Ohio, Kentucky, Tennessee and Mississippi. All of our products are designed, engineered and built using the highest quality components sourced locally and globally. Based in Valley City, Ohio, the Cub Cadet brand is sold worldwide and represents American Ingenuity at its Best"
> ...


Pretty sure cub is the highest quality mtd offers. I don't think it's a big deal mtd is the mother company


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Snow Beast said:


> Hmmm so you think ill be ok if I wire it into the head light with a toggle switch and only use at night? Good idea to put a battery tender on it also?


You can always add a switch, just make sure to get one that is weather/water proof, like with a rubber boot on top, or a sealed rocker actuator.


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't have a CC but my Ariens bucket is 24" tall. That is a rather vulnerable spot, especially with EOD. I would figure out a way to elevate it. Also the popular auction site has similar LED lights for less.


----------



## jparkins (Jan 29, 2016)

*LED lights*

LP3 Electronics sells LED light harnesses on Amazon so you can power your LEDs from your snowblower.


----------



## putty (Mar 13, 2015)

shallowwatersailor said:


> I don't have a CC but my Ariens bucket is 24" tall. That is a rather vulnerable spot, especially with EOD. I would figure out a way to elevate it. Also the popular auction site has similar LED lights for less.


I had the same thoughts, I used 3/4 tubing with a piece of threaded rod running from the bucket to the led brace, they still got knocked around a little at the EOD but survived fine


----------



## cmb (Feb 13, 2014)

shallowwatersailor said:


> I don't have a CC but my Ariens bucket is 24" tall. That is a rather vulnerable spot, especially with EOD. I would figure out a way to elevate it. Also the popular auction site has similar LED lights for less.


I bought (sorry I can't spell "purchased") one of E-Bay's LED Light Kits for my 724 Honda. At least twice the lighting of the stock unit+ 
a bright white beam of light. Simple 2-wire install, $67 shipped.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

canadagoose said:


> I love love love my light bar. That thing sure throws A LOT of light. Another awesome innovation brought to you by Cub Cadet !!


LED lights are not a Cub Cadet innovation. And it's in a lousy location, it would always be snow covered for the type of snow I clear.


----------

